# Nice Inventory App for iPad



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I decided I needed to do a formal inventory of our household items after a recent break-in so I could have all of the information at my fingertips, and on my iPad which is always with me (thankfully, or I'm sure it would be gone, too). I tried out a few apps that had "lite" versions, and decided that this was the best for me:
MyStuff2

There is a full-featured Lite version, too, so you can try it out. You're limited to 15 items.

I'm extremely pleased. It is easy to use, fairly intuitive for me, and comes with several templates set up for Appliances, Movies, etc. You can add custom categories and fields. It has built in help, which is a rarity indeed in apps, and a very good support forum where one gets quick responses. And, I was able to use my CueCat barcode reader (bought in the days when I used my Palm device) to scan in my DVD collection.

I recommend it highly. No affiliation except for a very satisfied customer.

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting about this Betsy. I'm sorry to hear about your break-in, and hope you won't need this app. for that particular reason in the future. But it looks good for general organization purposes as well. 

I haven't used a bar code reader, so I'm curious to know how this works exactly. Can you use the BC reader to scan directly into the iPad, or do you scan into a regular computer and then sync from there? Does it require Wi-Fi?


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh geez, I am sorry to hear about that.


----------

